# Printing porn?



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 27, 2009)

So, I have a adult commission that I want to print out.
It is going to be large, not really huge poster sized, but bigger then a normal piece of printer paper.

I am wondering, before I go off and make a fool of myself, where can I get it printed?
Here is the print in question. (NSFW)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2154339/
i mean, its not hardcore, its just a dick and some tongue.
but i really don't want to go into kinkos, be all low key about it and get my ass reamed or told to leave the store.

i will not have one of those humiliating furry stories.

so, what do you suggest, is there a certain type of printing store or place where I can get it printed out on poster sized paper, since I want it for my room?


----------



## heresydarling (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you considered having the artwork printed online? There are many online companies that offer poster-printing as a service, with the bonus that it is pretty much anonymous (meaning, yeah, they have your name but not your face, if you know what I mean)

Google "poster printing service" to find a list, and do a little research on the company you choose to make sure it's legit. I personally have never had any problems, but I have had friends who were screwed by going through online companies (not printing, online stores) without checking first.

Also, don't worry too much about content. People have been dropping off rolls of film containing their sex games at Walgreens for years with nary a concern for the poor souls developing them. They might snicker, but it's not worth their jobs to shout GTFO FURFAG


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 27, 2009)

heresydarling said:


> Have you considered having the artwork printed online? There are many online companies that offer poster-printing as a service, with the bonus that it is pretty much anonymous (meaning, yeah, they have your name but not your face, if you know what I mean)
> 
> Google "poster printing service" to find a list, and do a little research on the company you choose to make sure it's legit. I personally have never had any problems, but I have had friends who were screwed by going through online companies (not printing, online stores) without checking first.
> 
> Also, don't worry too much about content. People have been dropping off rolls of film containing their sex games at Walgreens for years with nary a concern for the poor souls developing them. They might snicker, but it's not worth their jobs to shout GTFO FURFAG


Thanks for the tip.
I was just looking for a way to do it off the internet since I don't have a paypal account or a credit card.

Anyway, I'll look into the internet thing anyway.


----------



## Skunkworks (Apr 28, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> I was just looking for a way to do it off the internet since I don't have a paypal account or a credit card.
> 
> Anyway, I'll look into the internet thing anyway.


 
  There's no reason you can't use Kinko's.  I've been using either them, or a smaller mom-and-pop establishment, since 1995.  Just go real late at night (after midnight).  In most cases, the clerk is busy doing jobs in the back area, and the store is fairly devoid of customers.

  I live in a part of the country which is referred to as the "bible belt", and I've never had any issues printing my material at Kinko's.


----------



## DuncanFox (Apr 28, 2009)

You could check out these guys.  Run by furries, and they do a lot of printing.

http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_2379_0_0.html


----------

